# It's Making A Funny Noise ?



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

My laptop eventually packed up a few weeks ago so I bought one of these Lenovo all in one setups, nothing fancy just enough for the tinternet and saving a few pictures and it has the latest windows set up.

Here's the problem every now and then at regular intervals, maybe every half an hour it makes a funny noise like a frog croaking is the best I can describe it as :lol: :lol: I assume it to be some sort of notification of an event or something but no idea what. I haven't downloaded or set anything up just took it out the box switched it on and used it.

It's beginning to annoy me !!!! Any ideas ?????


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have one... like you said, it's new but it's already croaking?... :lol: :lol:

Sorry, no idea... I remember I had some sort of software that made a warning sound like that but I think it was a DVD ripping software (it was half frog, half fart...) so it's not probably the case. Windows 7 users will let you know...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> (it was half frog, half fart...)


Perfect description, and it's really beginning to p!sss me off :lol: :lol:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a look here, click on Control Panel, System and security, under Administrative tools, click View event logs, then see if there are any entries under Crirical, if that is clear, then you need to see what programs are starting when you start the computer.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

trackrat said:


> Have a look here, click on Control Panel, System and security, under Administrative tools, click View event logs, then see if there are any entries under Crirical, if that is clear, then you need to see what programs are starting when you start the computer.


Cheers I'll try that tomorrow when I sober up :lol: :lol:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

If there are entries in there post them here.

If not I will give you the URL for a program that will show you what is loading at start up and the instructions how to use it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Cheers I'll try that tomorrow when I sober up :lol: :lol:


That's it then!! It's the laptop complaining about you not sharing any VRBs with it!! If it was me, you'd be hearing a lot more than a croaking sound from hour to hour!!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers I'll try that tomorrow when I sober up :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :wine:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm on holiday !!!!!! I'm allowed to get trollied on a Tuesday night

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Moving on :lol: :lol:










The computer might get fixed at a later date


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone must explain to me someday what's with the olives on booze... I gave up understanding the ice thing a long time ago.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No idea about the olives either and they taste horrible :lol: :lol:

I might have solved the croaking, There was nothing in the critical list but I think it might have been an update notification of sorts. I turned it off and restarted and so far for the last half hour no noises so fingers crossed.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, ok... but that's like fixing a watch with a hammer! If it's asking for an update, you should let it update. That and a good antivirus are crucial to surf the naughty sites! If not, it's like going into a brothel in Lagos and not using condoms :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Okey Dokey the croaking has returned along with what I can only describe as the sound of a paper clip being dropped in the plastic container on your desk !!!!!

I went into the settings and switched on "visual notifications" for any alerts but it's still chirping at me :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

If it's driving you nuts, go through this video...






Try to find out what the sounds are and you can figure out where and what to look for :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> If it's driving you nuts, go through this video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have a look at that tomorrow when I sober up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I'll have a look at that tomorrow when I sober up :lol: :lol:


Well, I went through it :yawn: and I didn't heard anything like you've described. I'm guessing it's a warning from something else you have installed on the laptop, probably some sort of software of windows tweak from the laptop's brand. I know you said you only have the basic installed but you probably have more than you think. Download and install Revo Uninstaller (get the freeware version here http://www.revounins...e_download.html the pro version has too many bells and whistles), open it and post a print screen of the software that it lists.

I'm betting it's one of three things... antivirus, install shell of some sort or network monitor thingy....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think there is a wounded cricket inside.

Later,

William


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Another solution is to download CCleaner. http://download.cnet...4-10315544.html

When it is installed open the program, click on tools in the left hand column, then click start up and copy and paste the results here.

I forgot my spull chucker.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll have a look at both of these today, as I said the only thing that is visible as a pop up is the virus checker that was installed on it and other than that the only thing I have used if the program to view pictures I have taken and the internet.

I tried this but no pop up and nothing is flashing in the task bar when it croakes


 
Select the options that you want to use:



 
Turn on visual notifications for sounds. This option sets sound notifications to run when you log on to Windows. Sound notifications replace system sounds with visual cues, such as a flash on the screen, so that system alerts are noticeable even when they're not heard. You can also choose how you want sound notifications to warn you.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's an antivirus notification then... it's not a Windows sound cue. What antivirus are you running?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> It's an antivirus notification then... it's not a Windows sound cue. What antivirus are you running?


McAfee was already installed, it's working as it has already showed some updates. I downloaded CCleaner but not sure about using it, don't really know how it works and don't want to wipe anything out. I can see the list that was mentioned and there is next to nothing on start up all Lenovo branded things. It does start very quickly compared to other things I've used. I also used the Windows update as well so it should have all the lastest.

Maybe I'll just turn the sound off :lol: :lol:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

The reason I suggested CCleaner was that one of the programs that load at start up is causing your problem.

You can not mess anything up.

First click on the McAffe entry then in the leaft hand column click disable.

Then run your laptop for a while and see if the noise has stopped.

If it has then you know what program is causing the noise.

To enable McAffee again just click on the entry and select enable.

If this does not stop the noise you need to go down the entries one at a time and repeat the process.

After reading on other forums, it seems that uninstalling McAffe and installing another AV, like Avast or AVG, (both are free), solves the noise problem.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

trackrat said:


> The reason I suggested CCleaner was that one of the programs that load at start up is causing your problem.
> 
> You can not mess anything up.
> 
> ...


Cheers I'll try that I was just a bit concerned it all went wrong and I was left with a blank screen :lol: :lol: in the past I have always used either of the ones you suggest and I did try and install Avast, worked fine on the old lap top, but got a message saying it was in conflict with McAffe so I didn't install it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've always found Norton and McAfee to be as much of a problem as the things they are supposed to protect you from. Windows 7 version of Microsoft Security Essentials works quite well and does not try to hold you up for more money later on.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have not been paying that much attetion, has anyone sent you to "C:WindowsSystem32" and had you run "msconfig.exe"? That program will let you look at all of the start up programs and disable them as you wish. You can systematically stop the operation of programs until you find the one you are after. Once you know which one it is, you can see about modifying its settings.

It looks like this:










Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> I have not been paying that much attetion, has anyone sent you to "C:WindowsSystem32" and had you run "msconfig.exe"? That program will let you look at all of the start up programs and disable them as you wish. You can systematically stop the operation of programs until you find the one you are after. Once you know which one it is, you can see about modifying its settings.
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> ...


I'll never find that bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Click on the "Start" logo in the bottom left corner. Then enter "C:WindowsSystem32msconfig.exe" in the search box at the bottom of the pop-up menu. "msconfig.exe" should show up at the top of the pop-up menu. Click it and let the fun begin. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> l Avast, worked fine on the old lap top, but got a message saying it was in conflict with McAffe so I didn't install it


You should have only one antivirus or they kind of cancel each other out. Take a look also at Avira, it's a less known German antivirus but it usually gets excellent reviews and scores when compared with others. I use the paid version for a few years now.

Whatever you choose, avoid Norton like the plague! It's like one of those cozzers that goes to settle a domestic dispute and ends up beating the crap out of the entire street!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like your laptop is shaken not stirred. :focus:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been paying that much attetion, has anyone sent you to "C:WindowsSystem32" and had you run "msconfig.exe"? That program will let you look at all of the start up programs and disable them as you wish. You can systematically stop the operation of programs until you find the one you are after. Once you know which one it is, you can see about modifying its settings.
> ...


That is why I posted the link for crap cleaner. :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the helps guys hopefully I'll manage to kill the frog when I have a spare half hour to mess around with it :lol: :lol:


----------

